# Starting training classes soon!



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

Well I dropped the ball at getting my puppy into any kind of puppy training classes, adopting her in the winter with a 5mon old human baby I guess that was bound to happen. 
I've found a training facility nearby with a beginner's obedience session that is starting up this month, and the trainer encourages the whole family (my children) to participate in the training too. Looking forward to this! Smores is pretty good and knows a few basic commands but there's no harm in learning more and getting her out around some other dogs too right? :smile2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff. Is she good around other dogs?


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

She tries so hard to play with my dad's older Chihuahua when he brings her over but that dog hates anyone but my dad's wife.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

is that the extent of her socialization Have you discussed her level of training/socialization with this trainer. I'm a little concerned that she should be more socialized before entering a training facility. If she is fearful of other dogs ,this would not be the type of place to go for your first training. It might be that you need one on one or training with your family in a private environment. ? I would talk with her and see what she thinks.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

She is not fearful of other dogs, she did great with them all summer at parks and we took her with us camping also and was around many dogs at the parks and beaches (all on leash) so I am not concerned about it. I did discuss this with the trainer, she thinks all will be ok too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ok that's fine, you didn't mention that in your first response. You sound good to go. >


----------

